# Low-light non CO2 plant suggestions?



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 55g gravel substrate tank. I only have 2 15W lights (18" 15 watt power flo fluorescent). I also do not have any CO2 injections. I have some java fern, vallis spiralis, giant vallis, some red plant that may be a cambomba (i think?) and some other plant that looks like it has basil leaves.. 

My tank is about 80 degrees with a pH around 7.

Does anyone have suggestions on what plants would thrive in a tank like this that fish would also like to munch on?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Check out this thread with a long list of easy to grow, low light required plants. Just remember that some plants can outcompete other plants for nutrients do you'll have to see what works and not in your tank without having to dose additional fertilizers and add CO2.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/low-light-plants-list-499/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a good link Jobbler, almost could be stickied.


Steve, what fish do you have that might be a plant eater?


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a dwarf gourami, rainbow shark, pair of kribensis, and pair of apisto cockatoos that all seem to like to nibble on some of my plants. I also have cory's, boesemani rainbows, harlequin rasboras and a eel tailed banjo cat


----------

